# 1952 8N



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

I have my Grandfather’s 1952 8 N I’m trying to get started, I have a good 6 volt battery,I have power to the switch but when I push the starter button down it does nothing. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Take it out of gear??


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Take it out of gear??


It’s out of gear and roll fine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you jump with a boostercable from the battery to the starter terminal? If it starts, it may be your starter button that is the culprit.


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Can you jump with a boostercable from the battery to the starter terminal? If it starts, it may be your starter button that is the culprit.


I’ll try that. Thanks. How much trouble is the starter button to change I see it goes in to the shifter plate.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Steven Roy said:


> I’ll try that. Thanks. How much trouble is the starter button to change I see it goes in to the shifter plate.


Steve Roy,
As a suggestion, find the problem first before you start fixing it. One step at a time is always a good, solid approach.

So, directly jump the starter for a split second and IF it (the starter) turns over, then continue the search to the next most likely thing.

BE ABSOLUTELY AND POSITIVELY SURE that the tranny is in NEUTRAL when you do this. Being hurt by a tractor suddenly jumping forward OVER, OR PAST you is a VERY BAD thing. - Joe -


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

Joe.S.AK said:


> Steve Roy,
> As a suggestion, find the problem first before you start fixing it. One step at a time is always a good, solid approach.
> 
> So, directly jump the starter for a split second and IF it (the starter) turns over, then continue the search to the next most likely thing.
> ...


Did what you said the engine turns over good , I tested the push button and it ohms good. I guess it must be in the wiring some where.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How is the wire connection on the side of the starter button. Mine has a single wire going into the side of it with a small boot covering the connection.


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes that’s how this one is.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try moving your shifter, slowly around while pushing down on the starter button and see if the starter catches.
There is a couple of safety pieces (#7257 and #7229)on the end of the gear shift lever, under the transmission cover, that press on the bottom of the starter button to allow it to only work when in neutral. There may be an issue with them being loose? Just a guess on my part.
http://www.fixthatford.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_38_153
The starter button should activate the starter whether the key is turned on or not, the tractor just won't start with the key switch off. I suppose that being said, with the key on and the starter jumped and engaging as you said, the tractor should start.
If you think the button is fine, follow the wire from the button.


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

I tried moving the shifter slow didn’t make any difference, I don’t have power to the coil I have power to the regulator but not coming out of it. 
This may be to deep for me. I need to read up on these positive ground systems.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think we are talking about a poor ground somewhere. Power to the solenoid? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Steve,

As a suggestion - one of those things I do is to check all wiring connections to make sure they haven't loosened up. No corrosion, good connections and while you're doing that check every inch of the wiring that you can get to, making sure an OOPS (Occurrence Of Puckering Significance) hasn't broken or pulled a wire somewhere. Battery connections and all grounds as well.


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok. Sounds like tomorrow will be chasing wires. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

With a single wire going to the starter button it would appear when the button is depressed it grounds the solenoid to close it. Which the activates the starter. Try grounding the post on the solenoid, the starter should work. If not that still gives you two possible problems # 1. a bad connection especially at the battery. Put a VOM at the battery side wire on the solenoid and ground the other probe. Now try the starter. If no voltage drop you have something not working If the voltage drops you have a bad connection You should show some drop if the starter works ( a volt or 2 but more than that indicates a bad connection. #2 The starter is bad and needs rebuilt/ replaced. 
AS for #1 I had just that issue on my MF found the clamp on repair end was corroded under the clamp and did not connect to the cable.


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

I’ll look in to this tomorrow, seemed like my battery was week today so I got another one didn’t have time to put it in.


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my questions. After doing everything, I found a broken wire in the coil loop and changed it. Cleaned the points up re set them and the old 52 8N roared to life. Thanks again


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Good! Good, good, good.

Some day you will be answering someone's post and you will advise, without thinking, --- "Go for the simple things first." 

That's the real repayment-in-full for all the help these folks extended to you just now. 

- Joe -


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Glad you got the problem fixed. There are a lot of sage tractor owners on the Forum willing to help.


----------



## Steven Roy (Jan 1, 2020)

Joe.S.AK said:


> Good! Good, good, good.
> 
> Some day you will be answering someone's post and you will advise, without thinking, --- "Go for the simple things first."
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

